

Face detection in JavaScript/HTML5 - neave
http://neave.com/webcam/html5/face/

======
neave
Unlike this version <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4028419> it doesn't
require WebSockets or Jetty. Just good ol' JavaScript/HTML5. Nothing more.

